# Jacobins, I choose you!



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

So I was at a flea market today, and the same guy I naught Houdini from had a pair of jacobin. So, that was one of my choices, I bought them, and there really funny to watch and just in a way, look at. They are a mated pair, the female looks like she has a bonnet on, I named her Sara, because its an old name...well, not old like old people old, I mean it has been used dating back past the civil war, and it fit her, because she's perky and out going, while the male, Nãndo has a more shy personality and stays to himself, I just really like the name, and he reminded me of assassins creed, because of his hood, and the name fit right in,

So I need to know every thing about jacobins, I'm planning to raise a baby, are they smart enough to learn tricks, are they loyal, and what age should I start handling them?

Thanks a million


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WestofSummerville said:


> So I was at a flea market today, and the same guy I naught Houdini from had a pair of jacobin. So, that was one of my choices, I bought them, and there really funny to watch and just in a way, look at. They are a mated pair, the female looks like she has a bonnet on, I named her Sara, because its an old name...well, not old like old people old, I mean it has been used dating back past the civil war, and it fit her, because she's perky and out going, while the male, Nãndo has a more shy personality and stays to himself, I just really like the name, and he reminded me of assassins creed, because of his hood, and the name fit right in,
> 
> So I need to know every thing about jacobins, I'm planning to raise a baby, are they smart enough to learn tricks, are they loyal, and what age should I start handling them?
> 
> Thanks a million



Pigeons don't generally do tricks, and no pigeons aren't loyal. Not even to their mates. LOL. Pigeons in general make good pets, but you more or less accept them for the way the are. Some are friendlier than others. And they don't generally like being petted like a dog. You can get them to come to you with treats and such. They need time to learn to trust you. You need to go slow and let them get used to you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WestofSummerville said:


> So I was at a flea market today, and the same guy I naught Houdini from had a pair of jacobin. So, that was one of my choices, I bought them, and there really funny to watch and just in a way, look at. They are a mated pair, the female looks like she has a bonnet on, I named her Sara, because its an old name...well, not old like old people old, I mean it has been used dating back past the civil war, and it fit her, because she's perky and out going, while the male, Nãndo has a more shy personality and stays to himself, I just really like the name, and he reminded me of assassins creed, because of his hood, and the name fit right in,
> 
> So I need to know every thing about jacobins, I'm planning to raise a baby, are they smart enough to learn tricks, are they loyal, and what age should I start handling them?
> 
> Thanks a million


I know you are excited about your jacobins, but they are known to not breed well and make poor parents . not to say your pair will be that way, but it is the usual. so if you even get eggs and IF they do sit on the eggs and if the eggs even are fertile then you will need to keep hand feeding formula in your freezer just in case. this breed is really not good for a beginner but hope you have luck with them.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

My question is besides being a good looking birds which I really like there looks, are they good flying do they fly or tumble or are the just show birds?


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I know you are excited about your jacobins, but they are known to not breed well and make poor parents . not to say your pair will be that way, but it is the usual. so if you even get eggs and IF they do sit on the eggs and if the eggs even are fertile then you will need to keep hand feeding formula in your freezer just in case. this breed is really not good for a beginner but hope you have luck with them.


I thought this might happen, so um, can I put them in an incubator, with bantam chickens, tho hatch them, and I don't really know how to make or where to get a feeding formula, and they are doing fine, finding food and water just fine, and just don't like the chicken and duck noises at feeding time. could you give me some advice on them, and when to feed my baby, and where or how to make a formula

Thanks a million


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

jafacanyan said:


> My question is besides being a good looking birds which I really like there looks, are they good flying do they fly or tumble or are the just show birds?


Show birds! From what I read, they arn't really good at homeing and couldn't see a hawk or falcon, and no, sorry, they dont tumble, try a ruby roller, that was my best breed yet


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you, I was searching on you tube, but could find any while in flight


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WestofSummerville said:


> I thought this might happen, so um, can I put them in an incubator, with bantam chickens, tho hatch them, and I don't really know how to make or where to get a feeding formula, and they are doing fine, finding food and water just fine, and just don't like the chicken and duck noises at feeding time. could you give me some advice on them, and when to feed my baby, and where or how to make a formula
> 
> Thanks a million



You don't want to hatch them yourself and handfeed from day one. That's difficult for an experienced person, and very time consuming. too many things can go wrong, and the babies just suffer from it all. Many don't make it. You don't want to do that to them. Not fair. Why not start with an easy breed? Why ask for trouble from the beginning. There are lots of other breeds to choose from.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WestofSummerville said:


> I thought this might happen, so um, can I put them in an incubator, with bantam chickens, tho hatch them, and I don't really know how to make or where to get a feeding formula, and they are doing fine, finding food and water just fine, and just don't like the chicken and duck noises at feeding time. could you give me some advice on them, and when to feed my baby, and where or how to make a formula
> 
> Thanks a million


pigeon babys are fed pigeon milk in the beginning from the parents and have to be fed for at least 4 weeks, not like chickens which eat on their own when they are up and dry, so hatching them without parent birds is not a reasonable way. you can foster the eggs out to say a homer pair or a pair that are proven good parents as long as the eggs are on the same time line.. The problems I came up with with my jacobins was they are shy, the cock did NOT fertilize the eggs well, he only fertilized a few eggs, when the hen layed her egg they did try to sit, but sometimes they did not sit right on it or they broke the egg or just gave up sitting after a few days. had a pair that did hatch their eggs and they were not easy with it and smashed the baby, that was the last of letting the pair care for their hatchlings. the formula is sold at petsmart or A pet store that has allot of bird products, or you buy it online. it is called kaytee exact hand feeding formula. it is only used IF you have an orphan and their is a problem with the parent birds not feeding, it is always good to have on hand for sick or injured birds too that can not eat on their own and need help. jacobins are strictly a show bird and do not have the stamina for flying and can not see well because of the hood, they are a light and long bird without alot of muscle so I would never let them out of the loft or aviary.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, just it's that no one has asserted my last question, what age do you handle them, and Sara is always sitting on her nest....I think she's just lazy, but, if they were to hatch a baby, would they ignore it? And what could you feed a baby pigeon to hand feed it at a young age?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WestofSummerville said:


> Thanks, just it's that no one has asserted my last question, what age do you handle them, and Sara is always sitting on her nest....I think she's just lazy, but, if they were to hatch a baby, would they ignore it? *And what could you feed a baby pigeon to hand feed it at a young age?*





I think you just haven't read what spiritwings has told you. She has answered your question, as far as what to feed.
You wouldn't handle them for the first week or so, as disturbing the parents could cause them to abandon the babies.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

From what I have read on previous treads is about 10-15 days old


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always handle mine at a week old to change the nest. Then I clean it out every few days after that, at which time I handle them. Have had no problems. Everyone does something different.


----------

